# Natsu - 3 Months Old



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I know they can still change a lot at this age, but I figured it can't hurt to share. 

I was told that 6 months is the best age for puppy stacks, is this correct?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Nice looking pup!!! 

I always heard 7 weeks was best age. Who knows!!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, you can still see the puppy fuzz! She is so cute, and the stack, looking good! Enjoy!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you guys!! I'm really happy with him


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous pup! More pictures please!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you! ^_^ 

And if you insist!  








Patiently waiting his turn at dock jumping practice


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

What a lovely pup! You did a great job on stacking him. He is going to be a heartbreaker when he is older, you can already tell :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nicely balanced puppy. Slightly flat withers at this point.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh my goodness, that's a lot of cute!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you! ^_^ 

I did take some more recent shots of him at 4 months old.


----------

